# 67 GTO Tilt wheel option?



## Bob Young (May 27, 2018)

How many of you 1967 GTO owners have this option? If not have you ever seen a tilt wheel in a 67?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*oooh yah*

1 year column ... 1 piece intermediate shaft all the way to the rag joint

68 works also in 67's ... they use a bolt in intermediate shaft ..comes apart near the firewall

Scott

save you nickels


----------



## supergrizzly (Jul 24, 2017)

I have one in my 67' but haven't seen any others.


----------



## Bob Young (May 27, 2018)

supergrizzly said:


> I have one in my 67' but haven't seen any others.


Floor shift automatic w/power steering?


----------



## Bob Young (May 27, 2018)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> 1 year column ... 1 piece intermediate shaft all the way to the rag joint
> 
> 68 works also in 67's ... they use a bolt in intermediate shaft ..comes apart near the firewall
> 
> ...


Scott, I think you are talking about the 1966, it did not have the "energy absorbing" column.
My 67 has a coupler near the firewall.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Bob, Scott is correct, & am sure he knows the first design of energy absorbing features incorporated in the '67 & 68 GM columns. What your pic shows is the small clamp that puts tension on the shaft to elim up and down play. It is not a coupler like was used in '68. '67 GM A-body tilt columns had a shaft that went all the way down to a splined end where a bolt on cast steel flange slid on, then at the lowest edge, the rag joint bolted on. A same stye splined lower shaft & flange were used on factory floor shift columns in '67 GTO's when factory optioned with RA manifolds (factory 400 HO and Ram Air cars). This design allowed the small bolt going through the top of the cast steel flange to be unbolted, then the spined end of the long shaft would be loose enough to separate and the '67 tilt column could then be unbolted at the cowl plate and under the dash, rotated, and then pulled up into the passenger compartment. Have pulled many '67 A-body columns over the years including close to a dozen '67 FS A-body tilt columns. 

Lower horse '67 GTO's, as well as the straight floor shift columns used in Tempest/LeMans as well as '67 Olds Cutlasses & Skylarks all used the same bullet ahaped lower bowl floorshift column and the shaft extended all the way to a tulip shaped steel flange that the rag joint bolted to. 1967 Malibus and Chevelles had their own style of tilt columns and floorshift columns, the lower bowl on the '67 Chevelle floorshift column is long and stepped, not shaped like a bullet, like used by the '67 B-O-P A body's. The only difference between the three divisions '67 A-body columns is the style of the turn signal lever, and if TILT, the style of the tilt lever.

On '68 Pontiac A-body tilt columns, they do have a removable intermediate shaft, similar to how the typical '69-72 A-body column has an intermediate shaft which has a bell shaped coupler with a small rubber boot, this part slides onto the splines coming out of the bottom of the column. '68 floor shift tilts can indeed be bolted into '67, instead of going that route, I've had most of the '68 F/S tilts I've pulled, rebuilt and made into '67 F/S "GTO" tilt columns.


----------



## Bob Young (May 27, 2018)

Ok, PH visual guy, I do get what you are saying now, took a while of deciphering what you were saying. I see why the HO had a bolt in flange at the bottom as they are a pain in the butt to try to get around the HO exhaust manifold when pulling the shaft.

This I assume is what you are talking about on the std hp vs HO shaft?


----------



## Bob Young (May 27, 2018)

Back to the original question. How many Tilt columns have been seen in factory equipped 67 GTO's? Rare or not?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

NOT, It was a very popular option for '67 and it always seems almost all the auction '67's have it.


----------



## Bob Young (May 27, 2018)

Ok, thanks. I just never see them in real life.


----------



## Fxnjetz56 (Mar 21, 2015)

67 GTO, 335HP, floor shift auto, tilt wheel.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Not super popular, in my experience with 40+ years of GTO's. Not super rare, though. They always were desirable with tall, fat, or super short folks. For me, being about average, the stock wheel position of the non-adjustable column has always been the most comfortable. Back in the day, they could be had cheaply at most wrecking yards. Not so today.....if you want one, get ready to spend some coin!


----------



## Bob Young (May 27, 2018)

geeteeohguy said:


> Not super popular, in my experience with 40+ years of GTO's. Not super rare, though. They always were desirable with tall, fat, or super short folks. For me, being about average, the stock wheel position of the non-adjustable column has always been the most comfortable. Back in the day, they could be had cheaply at most wrecking yards. Not so today.....if you want one, get ready to spend some coin!


LOL, now that I'm Fat and fairly tall so it does help having the capability to get in and out


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I think Rodney Dangerfield operated a chain of men's stores called Tall and Fat in _Back to School_. Has a nice ring to it! LOL.........


----------



## leeps (Apr 2, 2011)

Bob, I had a 67, with a tilt wheel. It was an HO 4 speed car, power disc brakes. That all makes sense, but it also had a tilt wheel, headrests and the light group (with the cool dual dome lights and map lights). I have not seen many with a tilt wheel, but then again, I am not sure I see a lot of GTOs of later years with a tilt wheel either. I have a 69 now and it has a tilt. Love me a tilt wheel


----------

